# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Shtatzania

## suada dr

Do doja qe ne kete teme te behen diskutime rreth shtatzanis, femrat mund te tregojne si e kan perjetuar shtatzanine, problemet e saj, cfar duhet te kemi parasysh.Ndoshta mund ta ilustroni dhe me ndonje foto te barkut, apo femijes se porsalindur... :Lulja3:

----------

